
Show HN: TodoRoulette – Randomly choose a todo item - jimmymichaels
https://todoroulette.now.sh/
======
chiefofgxbxl
Perhaps add an option to hide the to-do list once you get it setup, so that
the user can't see any items except the one they rolled. This could be a
useful tool to force me to finally pick a task off my list instead of just
staring at it wondering how I'm going to accomplish all my items.. so if we
are able to hide the list, it would help minimize distraction when your site
has told me which item to work on.

~~~
jimmymichaels
Interesting idea. Thanks for the feedback!

------
jimmymichaels
Whenever I set up my todo list, I always end up thinking about the items at
the top of the list.

The thinking about them makes it harder to start them. To get around this - I
try to optimise for presence and use this to choose one randomly.

------
endsub
Yeaaah Great ! The best russian scrum method

